# Hello, ,newbie here w/ Drywall question



## MKE-POWER (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello men, new to the site and I have a question about drywall.
First off, I am a Commercial Electrical contractor from Cal, now living in Scottsdale, AZ. I am in process of setting up an AZ contracting business while I am adding to my house here as owner/builder....
Current project consists of 1200' garage, 500' laundry,bath,bedroom...
Now .... Any preferences on drywall mfgr's; USG/GP/NATIONAL/PABCO???
Are there differences in quality,score/snap etc???
Also any mud differences?

Used to using USG Sheetrock...
Sorry for long first intro
Thanks guys
Mark


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard Mike!:thumbsup: 

Cant really offer any bais on gypsum products, to me it's all the same with as far as wall board goes, and each mud product has it's own quirks but I typically wtick with USG for my mud.


----------



## MKE-POWER (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.
I remember some guys bitching about good/ bad board at times, so ...Just want to know in advance before i order on Monday, 3700'.
Is there a way to copy this thread to Drywall section??
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I moved it for you.


----------



## MKE-POWER (Mar 1, 2006)

Cheers!! Cole


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

We have a couple frequent members that sling rock daily, but I think it's safe to say most of us are "jacks of all trades" doing most of what our licsence will allow, so I guess IMO it's hard to form a baised opinon for materials not used day to day like specialized members do. Not to mention my local gypsum supplier carries all USG products so I'm kinda shoe horned into the product 

But yeah, handling 3700bf of rock, you'd definately want so stuff that scores and breaks easy LOL!! Thinking you have more patience than me to hang that much rock :w00t:


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

You cannot go wrong with USG they will almost always stand behid their product. That is unless you install in an unapproved manner. For mud USG all-purpose is what I have used forever except last summer I changed to Pro-form by Gold Bond and started having bleed through problems so changed back. If Warren Buffet belives in USG so must we


----------



## andrewtlocke (Mar 8, 2005)

Mark, I'm real partial to Lafarge rock. Not sure why, but it seems like there is less drag on my knives and trowels when I'm taping; it just feels smoother. Also different types of G-board to cut/break differently. I find Lafarge to have greater rigidity, this means that when I'm cutting a 12' the sheet tends NOT to bend and sag so much, which can be a real nuisance. It also means CLEANER breaks. I score a line and, lo and behold, the rock BREAKS ON THE LINE! Go figure.

For mud, I like USG green lid as my undercoat, then I finish coat with Pro-Form red lid.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

andrewtlocke said:


> Mark, I'm real partial to Lafarge rock. Not sure why, but it seems like there is less drag on my knives and trowels when I'm taping; it just feels smoother. Also different types of G-board to cut/break differently. I find Lafarge to have greater rigidity, this means that when I'm cutting a 12' the sheet tends NOT to bend and sag so much, which can be a real nuisance. It also means CLEANER breaks. I score a line and, lo and behold, the rock BREAKS ON THE LINE! Go figure.
> 
> For mud, I like USG green lid as my undercoat, then I finish coat with Pro-Form red lid.


When sanding does the difference in color of mud drive you crazy. I tried the diff. mud for undercoat and finish coat and that color diff drove me nuts.:blink: JMHO

Nate


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

LOL, bathroom I just finished up I used hot mud in the corners and bucket junk for seams since I was in no hurry. Definately makes for odd looking walls prior to paint. Kind of decieving when sanding/blending too with the "shadow effect"


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

IHI said:


> LOL, bathroom I just finished up I used hot mud in the corners and bucket junk for seams since I was in no hurry. Definately makes for odd looking walls prior to paint. Kind of decieving when sanding/blending too with the "shadow effect"


Yeah, I just keep sanding and sanding and sanding and sanding:laughing: Then the GC walks in "whats wrong with your joints?" All good when painted just looks a little funny.

Nate


----------



## BlkBart54 (Oct 22, 2005)

USG,USG,USG, Best board ine my opinion. Why not go 5/8 rock everywhere and go big dog. I use USG mud most places i am, but if i can get it i prefer beadex muds. All purpose has mre glue and they have a yellow box which has twice the glue in it. I think they developed the new muds and everyone copied them but not sure about that. Plus 3 USG is great but for bedding if theres any temoerature differences in the wintertime small blister do happen. With beadex yellow i can glue yyou to the wall, its almost ceramic in nature when dry.


----------



## andrewtlocke (Mar 8, 2005)

Drywall1 said:


> When sanding does the difference in color of mud drive you crazy. I tried the diff. mud for undercoat and finish coat and that color diff drove me nuts.:blink: JMHO
> 
> Nate


Nope, not at all.


----------



## MKE-POWER (Mar 1, 2006)

Well guys,
thanks for all your input. i have been busy hanging rock since last Friday. Had to take Saturday off to play in the SNOW!! I'm about 75% finished, only part time work and I'm no pro. 
As for product, had bulk delivery from local large wholesale distributer, cash sale, and requested all USG and was promised so.... But I got some USg, some NAtional, some GP...
USg scores/snaps as one would like. Don't like the 12' GP though, not as clean a break. The National soffit board was a little different also.
Mark


----------

